

Dear Theresa, see you in court - edent
https://www.openrightsgroup.org/blog/2014/dear-theresa-see-you-in-court

======
edent
If you're in the UK, please donate £5 per month (payable by BitCoin if that's
your bag).

[https://www.openrightsgroup.org/join](https://www.openrightsgroup.org/join)

